# A Fatty Festivity!!!  Qview



## 55499 (Apr 26, 2011)

So I got the chance to smoke some fatties for an office luncheon, Prepped the night before, woke up at 4:30am to put them on the smoker, and cranked out a variety pack for everyone at the office to try their first fatty experience.  Best part was, I didn't have to pay any cash to do it as everyone generously donated, and I even got to come in an hour or two late. 

However, there was some lessons learned, I had never made more than two fatties at once.  Lesson #1 - Bacon weave gets easier as the bacon thaws out, and turkey bacon weaves are not easy no matter what.  Lesson #2 - The rolled out meat gets harder to work with as it gets warm, keep the zip lock bags in the fridge until you need em.  They started to fall apart when I rolled em.  But luckily, keeping them in the fridge overnight helped when I went to smoke them later.  I've decided that is really a crucial step in fatty preparation.

The list of fatties prepared and ingredients

Healthy Choice Fatty - Turkey Bacon, Hamburger, Bell Pepper, Onion, Mushroom, Cheddar and Colby Jack.

Breakfast Fatty - Bacon, Sage Sausage, Scrambled Eggs, Diced Ham, Potatoes Obrien, Onion, Cheddar and Colby Jack.

Mac n Cheese Fatty - Bacon, Hamburger, Velveeta Shells n Cheese.

Original Fatty - Bacon, Jimmy Dean Sausage, Bell Pepper, Onion, Mushroom, Cheddar and Colby Jack.

Pizza Fatty - Bacon, Italian Sausage, Pizza Sauce, Pepperoni, Bell Pepper, Onion, Mushroom, Provolone. 

On to the QVIEW!!  Smoked with Hickory Chunks and Apple Chips.

Turkey Bacon, Two slices long, two slices wide...not fun
	

		
			
		

		
	














Breakfast Fatty













The Pizza Fatty, and my personal favorite, I mixed the Pizza Sauce with Tomato Paste to thicken it up.































































Thanks for lookin, hope you enjoyed the pics.  Now for fun, which one gets your vote?


----------



## beer-b-q (Apr 26, 2011)

I voted for the Breakfast Fatty but your poll is flawed...

You left off _*ALL OF THE ABOVE*_...


----------



## rbranstner (Apr 26, 2011)

So how did everyone like them?


----------



## miata2k (Apr 26, 2011)

WOW! Mac and Cheese!!!!! Thanks for the idea. The folks at the tailgate this weekend are going to love it.


----------



## werdwolf (Apr 26, 2011)

Forced to pick from this great selection; breakfast fattie.  but sure interested in the mac and chees version!


----------



## 55499 (Apr 26, 2011)

oh yeah, everyone at the office loved all of them, And got lots of questions on how to make them.  The mac and cheese fatty was a hit with some, but myself, I think I would have added even more cheese to it, the center wasn't quite gooey enough.  I think a couple chunks of velveeta cheese added when rolling would have done the trick.

What was really surprising, is that the turkey bacon after being smoked was almost as tasty as regular bacon...crazy right?


----------



## hardslicer (Apr 26, 2011)

wow......I respect the effort you put into that!


----------



## sqwib (Apr 26, 2011)

Awesome Fatty line up


----------



## graniteman (Apr 26, 2011)

what else will you guys come up with,  too many choices and not enough time.  
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





keep it up


----------



## shooter1 (Apr 26, 2011)

Great job and nice variety on the fatties. I voted for the breakfast fattie because I generally like them the best. You are right about the turkey bacon being almost as good as the regular bacon once you smoke em. I used ground turkey when I did one because I had a few family members that don't eat pork or red meat. 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





  You should give it a try.


----------



## fife (Apr 26, 2011)




----------



## gotarace (Apr 26, 2011)

Wow Excellent job on the fatties...I voted breakfast fattie but as others have stated that mac and cheese one has got my attention!! Looking at the poll results makes me laugh a bit..not a vote for healthy choice. I guess we love the good stuff...lol


----------



## SmokinAl (Apr 27, 2011)

I voted for the pizza fattie, but the mac & cheese is a close second. I'm with Beer, you should have had "All of the above" on there too. Great job, great presentation!


----------



## lexoutlaw (Apr 27, 2011)

damn....all look good. i think ill go with the breakfast too.....only cause thats what im thinking here at 8 a.m....but all look delightful.


----------



## scarbelly (Apr 27, 2011)

I too voted for the Breakfast one with the Pizza one right behind. I like the idea of the Mac N Cheese too but would have to change out the Velveta for something else.  May have to try this with my 7 cheese mac n cheese recipe

Nice job and I too vote for all of the above


----------



## realtorterry (Apr 27, 2011)

lot of work in that post!! Very Nice!


----------



## thunderdome (Apr 27, 2011)

Wow, that is a lot of work. I think the pizza fatty gets my vote, but they all look really good


----------



## rp ribking (Apr 27, 2011)

I'd vote for the mexican fatty. Butt Seriously, my vote is for the [email protected]!!! They all look Superb!!!


----------



## yesbabaem (Apr 28, 2011)

Pizza Fattie!

I am going to try breakfast and pizza fatties this weekend.

I am going to use a homemade Italian for the pizza and my own Breakfast for the breakfast fatties.

Qview to come.

Great effort!


----------



## 55499 (Apr 28, 2011)

Thanks Everybody, it really is just too much fun.  And I will even get to come back with round #2, as the people in my office are begging me to do it again. Qview will come again.


----------



## uhmgood (Apr 28, 2011)

decisions , decisions , decisions , please don't make me choose they all look great !!!!


----------

